
Intel eats Infineon's mobile unit for $1.4B, looks to 'accelerate 4G LTE' - jacquesm
http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/30/intel-gobbles-up-infineons-mobile-unit-in-1-4-billion-deal-lo/
======
ashishb4u
and their revenue is below expectations!!
[http://www.intc.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=503033&R...](http://www.intc.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=503033&ReleasesType=Financial%20News)

